# you won't believe this



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

Well all that know me on this forum will be in shock when i say , " I WELCOMED THE 30 DEGREE WEATHER TODAY" i know that comes @ a shock ,, but being in the 0's and negitive 3 yesterday ,,, i welcome 30 degrees ,, btw ,, my pool is frozen about 2 ft ,, so anyone that wants to ice skate come on down ,, but make it quick ,, we are spose to be in the 60's by this weekend ,, and to me ,, that is much MUCH ,, better  :applause: ,,, but i hope all out there are ok and did what they needed to do to fend off the cold ,, i know alot are full timers ,, but i know what to do ,, take care everyone ,, and be safe


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

well we hit 40 today ,, and man was it nice ,, pool is kinda watery ontop ,, but won't last for long ,, sorry for my post ,, i just thought i would share ,, i know alot of others have been thru worse with this "artic Vortex " ,, i will be silent now ,, all take care out there ,, and look on the bright side ,, spring is just around the corner ,, and i like that ,, ok i am done now


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2014)

Well my pond froze over but it was not thick enough to skate on LOL.  Back into the 60s by weekend but rain also on the way.  Not even down to freezing tonight.  You need to move south Rod.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

i know ,, Nash ,, i kinda thought i did ,, i moved to TN to get out of the winter weather they have in NM ,, and yes i know some will say " there is no snow or cold in NM " but living there for more then 20 yrs ,, i can say " Yes they get snow ,, and cold" it is not unusaul for Alb. to get 4 to 6 inches in a winter ,, that is normal ,, and yes cold ,, but not cold as in - cold ,,, but the good thing is ,, in the summer it makes up for it ,, 90's to 100's in the day ,, but dry heat ,, but then again kinda cool at night ,, low 50's ,, it is in the dessert so it happens ,, i have many times worn a jacket in the middle of July and August at night when i lived out there ,, i moved to TN to get out of that ,, and untill this yr all has been good ,, but i am not moving agian ,, i will take a few cold spells now and then here ,, rahter then alot out there ,, jmo 
They said here in TN it was the coldest recorded since 1996 ,, well i was here in the Blizzard of 1993 ,, and it was not that cold ,, nor do i remeber it being this cold even in 96 ,, alot of my town folks even agree ,, they said the coldest they member was back in 1972 when it hit -12 for 4 days ,, i was not here then so i can not really comply ,, but i go with what they say ,, they know when to plant and not to plant ,, they know the weather ,,


----------



## C Nash (Jan 10, 2014)

Rod I remember it getting cold like this for several days in the fiftys here,  ponds froze over and we walked on them.  Very unusual but ever 10 yr or so it will fall down in the single digets.  crank the MH and be a snowbird in winter.


----------



## akjimny (Jan 15, 2014)

Anchorage forecast for this weekend - 40 degrees and rain.  However, since the ground temp is only 20 degrees or so, what we'll end up with is something like Rod's swimming pool all over town!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I think Rod is pulling our leg here about his pool. You see his pool is an above ground pool, 12'-16' diameter, So if it got frozen 2 feet deep the sides would come apart due the expansion of the ice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

no it will not come apart ,, the cover i have i on it is frozen ,, well was ,, but i drain the pool down in the winter to half ,, the cover is what was frozen ,, the rest of the water is kinda like a frosty ,, i have a 25ft above ground pool ,, and i drain it in the winter and cover it with a winter cover ,, the sides are fiberglass ,, and even though they freeze ,, it exapands up ,, i have had this pool for over 10 yrs ,, and i have never had a prob with it ,,, but i guess it is cause i drain it in the winter ,, pump and eveything is in the pool house ,, i would never let the pump or filter be out in the elements ,, besides ,, when spring comes ,, i just go get a tanker from the FD and refill it and then put the solor cover on it to warm it up ,, and if that don't work i have the solor heater unit i use very offen ,, it warm the water to about 80 degrees in the spring ,, and works nice in the summer ,, i can get it to over 90 ,, which is nice in the summer


----------

